# Vermodje Source Check - Fake or Real



## vadimeu (Jun 14, 2016)

Hey folks, 

Anyone from Europe who tried Vermodje? I live in Germany and laws here are very harsh, so i don't want to have problems with customs. 

Also i am wondering is this lab Vermodje good source? I am not sure if it's real or its fake. I found 2 videos on YouTube: 

1. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pWBbya9ONtU - claiming that this brand is fake. 
2. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=01m29RJleWA - claiming that vermodje brand is real, seems very legit to me?

Also i've found this vermodje website, which also seems very legit to me and they also have this video that claims brand to be real, also found this website verid.org for vermodje product authentication. 

Please if somebody have experience with Vermodje brand, share it with me. 

Also if somebody from EU ordering from some website with success, please share it with me. Thanks.


----------



## domestic-supply (Jul 6, 2016)

Your post looks more like an advertising 
As far as I know Vermodje doesnt maky any products anymore. I might be wrong but thats what ive heard.



vadimeu said:


> Hey folks,
> 
> Anyone from Europe who tried Vermodje? I live in Germany and laws here are very harsh, so i don't want to have problems with customs.
> 
> ...


----------

